# Memorizing the Westminster Catechism - questions or just answers?



## kaleobill (Dec 21, 2011)

During the first few months of 2012, I've resolved to memorize the WSC using the newly released app from RTS. (What a GREAT resource!)

As I'm going about it - should I make it my aim to memorize the questions verbatim as well as the answers, or simply the answers so that I know them in response to being prompted by the question? (Not sure that made a lot of sense - hope so).

Also, debating whether to use the original language or the modern translation for memorization - any thoughts?


----------



## Curt (Dec 21, 2011)

When my daughters approached the age for drivers licenses (a long time ago now) I told them that before they could take the road test they had to memorize all 107 questions and answers. They did. They both got drivers licenses. I suggest both Q and A.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 21, 2011)

The entire SC in a few months? That must be a terrific product. Do you have a link? As far as what aspect of the catechism to focus on, I'd think you might lose the systematic value of the work by omitting the questions.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 21, 2011)

Memorize both. You'll find it easier in the long run.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 21, 2011)

I memorized both using the original language in 2-3 months while working full-time in the military. 

Divide the questions into three parts and do 1/3rd every 3 weeks. Also review previous questions every 3rd session (day). A half-hour every night is sufficient. For 2 weeks at the end do all the questions and also scramble the order of the questions (out of chronological sequence).

Get a voice recorder and record yourself reading each question and then each answer 10 times at fast speed. That way during commutes you can memorize as well and the repetitiveness will drill it into your head. 

If you are studying other theological subjects, put those aside and just study the catechism during this time of intense memorization.

Also, give yourself weekly quizzes to gauge where you are at.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2011)

Bill,

I haven't memorized it unfortunately, so the following can be taken with a grain of salt. 

I think memorizing the questions as well as the answers may help memorization. The first part of the answer often repeats the question verbatim (or nearly so) and thus was probably designed to aid memorization.

I haven't looked at a modern language version recently. But as with the KJV, the distinctiveness of the original language might make for easier memorization.


----------

